
Finished CodeAcademy, now what? - roseleur
Hey guys,<p>I'm from another background than most of you. I had  an (online) marketing agency, did some webdesign and most of my experience lays in sales.<p>Next to my job I'm following courses on data science (big data), project management and organizational analysis. However, development and programming keeps interesting me. (As a kid I liked building websites, still do!)<p>I've finished the CodeAcademy Ruby tutorials, watched some videos and read a lot. Now I feel I got the basics and want your input for intermediate level courses/tutorials.<p>Got any tips to take my knowledge to the next level?<p>If you're a tech person that could use some sales/marketing advice, feel free to let me know!
======
hello_newman
I would say it depends what you want to do. Do you want to keep learning to
get a job at a start up?

Do you want to build something and start a start up with a couple friends?

Do you want to freelance?

If your not sure but love programming, I would say maybe apply to a place to
learn some more. Check out:

Appacademy.io Devbootcamp.com Catalystclass.com

I'll be at Dev bootcamp in March!

If you want to keep learning ruby I have a good list of prep work geared
towards learning ruby that I could email you. It really helped me.

~~~
roseleur
I'm open for new job opportunities in the data science/business analist field.
So basically I'm not looking for a full-time developer job. I do have some
project running, so I can apply my newly obtained Ruby skills.

Unfortunately I'm not in the position to take a bootcamp, since I have a
fulltime job. Thus can't get more time off than 2-3 weeks in a row.

I'd love to see your list of prep work, please send it to me. My email is in
my profile.

------
shnita
If you want to have a look at some front-end data visualisation software, It
might be worth looking at Tableau as a number of the consulting firms have
pushed all their chips in on this. (<http://www.tableausoftware.com/>)

Id be interested to know what data science/analysis courses you've done up
until now to see which direction you are heading.

------
thisisdallas
In my opinion, the greatest thing to learn at the start is focus. There are a
thousand frameworks/languages to learn and if you are a naturally curious
person it's going to be hard to focus in on only a few technologies. With that
said, does frontend or backend development interest you more? You mentioned
you went through the Ruby course so I would assume you prefer backend?

~~~
roseleur
I fancy Ruby because of it's simple syntax and that in some ways it looks like
PHP. I have experience with HTML, CSS and can read PHP. Also, since I know how
to build static stuff - I want to learn the backend of things.

